# can i wheelclamp a car outside my garages ??



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

where i live there is a school near by,apart from the fact they never switch the bloody school bells OFF over there long holiday periods (i work permanent nights,this wouldnt be a problem if i did days) its pretty quiet and everything is fine.now to the issue.the amount of times some **** has blocked me in because there hauled up right outside my garage door is a ****ing joke.im stood outside my own garage with no other option waiting to get to work,nip out to the shop or just wanting to do stuff in the daytime.

been over to the school about it,i may as well talked to the infants,tried to be nice about it,speaking to the car owners.there usual reply is "i will only be 5 minutes" or they begrudgingly move like there doing me a bloody favour.goes to the garage tonight to put some new car goodys away and opens up the garage door to see a **** load of them,a parent convoy of mpvs lined up right along the road.not just blocking me in,but anyone within a 200yard radius.

so im on ebay now as we speak looking for wheel clamps.i wont be charging a fee to unlock,i just want them inconvenienced like i have,and am being.its not just on parent evenings etc,its everyday of the week btw,im not just moaning because its happened once.

Thoughts ??


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Not sure if it would be covered by anything stupid like criminal damage (immobilising the vehicle), knowing the sometimes ridiculous judicial system in this country, most likely.

I'd vote in favour of it being allowed however :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would put a sign up first asking to " Keep clear at all times" before the wheel clamp and then I think you need a warning sign again. Do the cars park on your land?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Contact police on non-emergency number. 

It's causing an obstruction. I sometimes work in a school that has this problem but schools can't control parents so it's nothing to do with them. Also try parking services or something. Maybe get council to Put a white line down. 

Then block them in and make em wait. I use to live opposite A gp's surgery and had this all the time. Really pees you off!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Do what we do at work. Clamp them and walk away. They will EVENTUALLY come and find you, just shrug your shoulders like they do and say you will only be 5 minutes. Inconvienience them as much as poss, news will swiftly get round :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Oooohhhh Now I wonder what would happen if you acciidently dropped a box of 2" black tacks on the floor and didn't quite manage to find them all when you were putting them back in the box


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

we have a slopped path to the entrance of the garage but im not sure about ownership.i would put a sign up on the garage doors first,then if nothing has changed its clamping time.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Do what we do at work. Clamp them and walk away. They will EVENTUALLY come and find you, just shrug your shoulders like they do and say you will only be 5 minutes. Inconvienience them as much as poss, news will swiftly get round :thumb:


i like it matt :lol:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if its your driveway , be carefull not to leave a sheet of wood out with nails on it


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> Oooohhhh Now I wonder what would happen if you acciidently dropped a box of 2" black tacks on the floor and didn't quite manage to find them all when you were putting them back in the box


knowing me mate i would end up doing my own tyres in not the enemy's :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I live in a small village and at weekends when there are village football or cricket matches the police put out cones stopping them parking and blocking the residents. You could always get youself a few cones. Its really annoying I'm sure. I think the clamping thing might not work as I'm sure you need a licence to do it and then there is always the idiots who will say you damaged their allows! You woud also need some big ass clamps for all those BMW X5's!!!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> I live in a small village and at weekends when there are village football or cricket matches the police put out cones stopping them parking and blocking the residents. You could always get youself a few cones. Its really annoying I'm sure. I think the clamping thing might not work as I'm sure you need a licence to do it and then there is always the idiots who will say you damaged their allows! You woud also need some big ass clamps for all those BMW X5's!!!!


X5`s round here ?? your lucky we have channel 5 :lol:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

what about some really sticky large labels ...please do not block my garage and stick em over the screen


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

As has been said I would be wary of just clamping someone's car ? Years ago in a previous job we had this problem so we got someone whose car was never parked in the car park to drive to work in it. When later in the evening the people started to arrive at the local club they quickly started to park in our car park and block us in so when a few people had arrived at the same time about 4 of us went out and made a complete show of clamping this car while shouting back through the door for "the other clamps to be brought out". Needles to say it had the desired effect and without touching the car of a stranger we solved the problem and anyone who was parked quickly came out and sheepishly moved their cars.

I appreciate this is quite different to your situation but I would be careful. I know you shouldn't have to but have you considered putting signs saying "Garage in 24 hr use" on the doors and see what if any effect that has ? It may well not work but you then just raise the stakes until they get the message, that may well be clamping but personally that would be my last resort.

Good luck


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

My mate had the same problem with people visiting his next door neighbours, they would park their cars on his drive as he did own a car at the time and so the drive was empty, but it pi$$ed him off big time and asked the neighbour to have a word with their callers which didnt seen to do the trick.
Till one night the neighbours father came calling in his new A4 and dumped it right up too the garage door, his son came out looking at it then they both headed back in doors leaving it there!
So my mate had had enough and went into the garage via the kitchen and opened the door onto the A4!!

The guys was pi$$ed to say the least but didnt have a leg to stand on as it was not on his land!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> As has been said I would be wary of just clamping someone's car ? Years ago in a previous job we had this problem so we got someone whose car was never parked in the car park to drive to work in it. When later in the evening the people started to arrive at the local club they quickly started to park in our car park and block us in so when a few people had arrived at the same time about 4 of us went out and made a complete show of clamping this car while shouting back through the door for "the other clamps to be brought out". Needles to say it had the desired effect and without touching the car of a stranger we solved the problem and anyone who was parked quickly came out and sheepishly moved their cars.
> 
> I appreciate this is quite different to your situation but I would be careful. I know you shouldn't have to but have you considered putting signs saying "Garage in 24 hr use" on the doors and see what if any effect that has ? It may well not work but you then just raise the stakes until they get the message, that may well be clamping but personally that would be my last resort.
> 
> Good luck


we have a very old couple next door who had to ask a neighbour to go over to teh school so they could get out,you know what there reply was ? if they didnt want us parking there why dont they get white lines painted on it  the ultimate irony is the neighbour on the other side owns 3 limousines and runs a wedding and funeral business,he payed to have the white lines put on and it hasnt changed a thing.he had the hearse running one day ready to come out the garage and someone parked right across and shouted "only be a minute"  ****ing unbelievable.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Could try something like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NO-PARKIN...Accents_LE&hash=item20bcdd2ec6#ht_1365wt_1037


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Used to have this when I worked nights, trolly jack solved the issues as did leaving said parked car in the middle of the road after I had got my car off the drive.

Alternatively print off -

http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lybn7wI9Np1r4th60o1_500.jpg

Leave under wiper.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

-J- said:


> Used to have this when I worked nights, trolly jack solved the issues as did leaving said parked car in the middle of the road after I had got my car off the drive.
> 
> Alternatively print off -
> 
> ...


awesome mate :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm gonna go ahead and print a million of those out and keep them in the van. I will be serving them out like dog the bounty hunter or something. Quality


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Dont know if it's possible but i'd block them in just long enough to inconvenience them. Do it a few times and word will get around soon enough. Or you could open your garage and start spraying something that drifts i.e garden fence paint to start with working your way up to spray paints. you can then offer to uise your products to remove it(at a cost of course)


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

-J- said:


> Used to have this when I worked nights, trolly jack solved the issues as did leaving said parked car in the middle of the road after I had got my car off the drive.
> 
> Alternatively print off -
> 
> ...


and combine with these....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-X-Joke..._Games_Games&hash=item43ae450dca#ht_500wt_949


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Had this when looking to buy a lock up some time ago... If said cars are parked on the road and NOT on Your land it falls to common sense but You have NO right or jurisdiction.. In other words You cab do nothing about it...

Touching and/or clamping cars is not an option as You have no right or jurisdiction over the land / road the cars are parked on. Only the council have the right to this and are subject to a whole raft of complicated rules and regs before they can do so..

Nails and tacks .. Come on Guys We all love Our cars and yet you encourage someone to do that ? What would happen if it were Your car ? Especially as You have a right to be parked there and are perfectly and legally entitled to do so...

Messing with someone's car is criminal damage and could be the start of a whole load od aggravation and maybe recrimination from a wounded ( In the car sense) owner of said car....

We did not buy/rent the lock up... To much agg by far...

You/ I / We may not like it but the rights are the rights...............MMMMmmmmm


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

call to the police for obstruction , or get some of your own cones


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ChuckH said:


> Had this when looking to buy a lock up some time ago... If said cars are parked on the road and NOT on Your land it falls to common sense but You have NO right or jurisdiction.. In other words You cab do nothing about it...
> 
> Touching and/or clamping cars is not an option as You have no right or jurisdiction over the land / road the cars are parked on. Only the council have the right to this and are subject to a whole raft of complicated rules and regs before they can do so..
> 
> ...


i like your level headed post,and i think the tacks and spraying stuff around option is fine to be posted as tongue in cheek,but in reality its not a good idea.i like the parking ticket thing,the signs on the garage wont make a blind bit of difference imho,lines on the road dont faze them,so im pretty sure a plaque wont.

lost for real workable ideas to be honest.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Do you have wheely bins?
Place one either side of offending vehicle so they have to move it to drive off.

Out of sight on the underside of the bin's grab handle smear some nasty sticky stuff that will mess up the hands of the inconsiderate "parking terrorist"

If you are feeling charitable start off with something innocent like butter.
If it continues some used engine oil from your dipstick.

I'd warn my neighbours of my bins to avoid "collateral damage"


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

half inch a few no waiting cones and put them near and over the entrance and move them when you see fit.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

I have used the fake parking tickets and wrote a little note saying next time the police will be called, never seen them since.

Putting bins out could mean they get topped over then you have all the rubbish to pick up, they could drive over them.

As said lots of warning signs, then try a more slightly effective method if that doesn't work. A friendly nudge is a good start.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

It's expensive (_maybe just as much as buying a wheel clamp_) and also a bit extreme, but what about something like a folding *parking barrier*?


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

I used to use a train station to get to Uni. It was adjacent and old terraced street. Now the houses only had on street parking and people using the train station would ALWAYS park outside the houses. One resident was disabled and obviously needed to park directly outside his house. He used to have 3 orange cones outside the house and no one ever parked there. No one moved them, no one touched them. I'd go for cones!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

lobotomy said:


> It's expensive (_maybe just as much as buying a wheel clamp_) and also a bit extreme, but what about something like a folding *parking barrier*?


+1 This was going to be my suggestion as well.

Remains to be seen how effective it would be dependant on where you could place it in relation to your drive way/garage.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

We use an A board outside our premises and no one has ever moved it. If you need to create more space then use two.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Until someone nicks the cones!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

In a word No ! The school bell is automatically set and can be turned off with one switch, send a nice letter to the school. Ask the school to put some information in the news letter. See your local authority and get a community support officer to come and see the problem, take pictures, times and dates. The cone thing sounds good, and that yellow or blue tape with appropriate wording.

John


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

silverback said:


> *we have a slopped path to the entrance of the garage* but im not sure about ownership.i would put a sign up on the garage doors first,then if nothing has changed its clamping time.


Do you mean a dropped kerb?










If so, I'm sure it's enforceable offence to park/block access to a dropped kerb. Not entirely sure if it includes private/driveway dropped kerbs, but it probably could



> Dropped kerbs
> The AA is keen to advise motorists of changes to parking enforcement which come into force. Motorists may be unaware that they can get ticketed for parking at a dropped curb or half a meter from the pavement.
> 
> This is to prevent the blocking of driveways and double parking. There are no street signs to indicate these offences so the AA hopes that the Civil Enforcement Officers will show some flexibility until the message gets across to motorists.


It's certainly worth giving police/traffic cones a try if you can get hold of a few. They might ignore them, but at least you'll get an idea of the level of twunts you're dealing with :lol:


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

+1 on cones.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Obstructing a car getting onto the highway is an offense.

I've used the ebay fake tickets and never had the same car return.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Bero said:


> Obstructing a car getting onto the highway is an offense.
> 
> I've used the ebay fake tickets and never had the same car return.


I'm sure I read somewhere that;

It's an offence to obstruct a driveway and prevent a car/owner from accessing it.

But's it's not an offence to obstruct the driveway and prevent the car/owner from exiting it.

I might have got the access/exit mixed up, but the gist was that one way is an offence, the other isn't!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I understand it's an offense to prevent a car gaining lawful access to the highway.

It's not an offense to prevent a car leaving the highway / entering private property.

Ether way it's a PITA!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

When I had the issue with the [email protected] blocking my driveway 'cause "he had lived there longer" the police said to me that it was an offence to block my access to private property....they eventually sort it, and said they could have given them an ASBO for the trouble....

:thumb:




Mr Silverback, don't you know any nutters with a big Jeep that could hook their car up and drag it up the street, oh I don't know, into the middle of a football field or something!??!! A black grand Cherokee is good for that sort of thing.......

eh... not that I would know..... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

cleancar said:


> call to the police for obstruction , or get some of your own cones


Great idea......... But if a said above the person parking has the right to park it could end up making a complete fool of the caller .... Placing cones is against the law and can be counted as obstruction unless You have the right to place them in the first place .......


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

wrap their car in crime scene tape before they get back to their car and then hide in your garage giggling as they wonder whats happened


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Roll of pallet wrap around their car should keep them busy for 5mins!!!!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Have this problem myself,

One particular day some numpty decided to park outside my driveway and I couldnt get on the drive so I sat in the middle of the road (my road is a 1 way street) when people started moaning behind me I told them had this idiot not parked outside my house then I could get on my drive which was my right and I wasn't moving until I could, the person who's car it was came back and got quite a mouthful not from me but the people who had to wait due to her blocking my drive.

Lets just say no-one parks outside my house anymore and the last time they did my brother was sitting just round the corner with his HIAB lorry which made them move pretty bloody quickly.

I would suggest calling the local council as they were helpful round my way by sending a couple of plastic coppers round for a full week who were then ticketing enyone who parked where they shouldnt which also cured the problem and also if you speak to the right person at the school they tend to do something as they did send out letters to the parents when myself and several of my neighbours complained but this may be due to the fact that the parents were also parking right outside the school on the zig zag lines and on the blind bend and pavement which was fully obstructing the whole road.


----------



## mburns (Dec 7, 2008)

Mikej857 said:


> Have this problem myself,
> 
> One particular day some numpty decided to park outside my driveway and I couldnt get on the drive so I sat in the middle of the road (my road is a 1 way street) when people started moaning behind me I told them had this idiot not parked outside my house then I could get on my drive which was my right and I wasn't moving until I could, the person who's car it was came back and got quite a mouthful not from me but the people who had to wait due to her blocking my drive.


I have the same problem, being one way cars park tight to the drive and opposite making it hard to swing out of the drive. I've been advised that it is an offence to park passed a dropped curb. I've not had to test it yet but one day I may see what happens if I call the friendly PCSO.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

mburns said:


> I have the same problem, being one way cars park tight to the drive and opposite making it hard to swing out of the drive. I've been advised that it is an offence to park passed a dropped curb. I've not had to test it yet but one day I may see what happens if I call the friendly PCSO.


they have no power AFAIK so probably nothing.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Mikej857 said:


> I told them had this idiot not parked outside my house then I could get on my drive which was my right


Wrong only commit an offence if you cant get onto the road....... *(yes this in barmy England)*


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Get some of those black funeral cones :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

andy monty said:


> Wrong only commit an offence if you cant get onto the road....... *(yes this in barmy England)*


Was not about commiting and offence but more to show that I would not accept people parking in front of MY dropped curb and stopping me using my driveway, plus the fact there was no where else avaliable for me to park anyway so nothing I could have done and there was no way I was driving round the block just because some inconsiderate person decided to park where they did.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Simple. just park two cars in front and behind and leave it. Or you could paint your own white lines on.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Just had a thought, follow the next one that does it and when they park up(preferably on their drive) block them in.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

But then he would be lowering him self to their level.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

SurGie said:


> But then he would be lowering him self to their level.


I love how some people on here are so keen to be seen better than other people. Sometimes you've got to lose to win. Lol just go full on mental at them get a reputation as a nutcase then no problems lol

That was a joke ok


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

:driver:


Paintmaster1982 said:


> *I love how some people on here are so keen to be seen better than other people.* Sometimes you've got to lose to win. Lol just go full on mental at them get a reputation as a nutcase then no problems lol
> 
> That was a joke ok


Damn. And I was just about to suggest buying a banger, blocking yourself in and waiting until the parents are returning to their vehicles to start beating seven bells out of it whilst screaming a tirade of "that'll teach those procreating inbreds for parking here!" :lol:


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

^^ haha good idea


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I had the same thing a few years ago around 05:30 one sunday morning.Opened my garage from the garden side door,swung open the up & over to find some tw*T had parked over half the entrance.Just got in my car & held my hand on the horn untill the ****** woke up & moved it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

its a tricky one.on one hand i shouldnt even have an issue with this,but being reasonable has got me nowhere.may try the traffic cones.i can get 3 from screwfix.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Dog poo his car door handle, 
Potato up his exhaust 
Winch the car out of the way, if you could get a winch attached to something strong enough


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

It's a **** and frustrating situation. I came home one Friday afternoon to find someone parked in my allocated parking spot, which is my property and marked out so on my home's survey. I parked my car right up to the very front of their car with about an inch to spare and left a ****ty note on the window. I was hoping the neighbour would have been home sooner and then they would have either have had to knock on my door to ask me to move where I could have had words or they would have had to have backed out over the pavement and lawn behind. Unfortunately the neighbour wasn't back early enough so they got out easy enough by going onto the pavement but haven't seen them again.

Something that happened to my father a few years ago was he was blocked in at a work's car park by a Corsa. Handful of guys later and they'd managed to bounce the car out of the way... and let the tyres down


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I love how some people on here are so keen to be seen better than other people. Sometimes you've got to lose to win. Lol just go full on mental at them get a reputation as a nutcase then no problems lol
> 
> That was a joke ok


Eh, its not about being seen to be better, im sure anyone that wouldn't normally do such a thing should not have to lower them selves to the same level as the perpritrator. There are far more mature/effective ways to sort the problem out as suggested. The right warning signs also help but they have to be noticed well enough.

Now if it comes to the point where absolutely nothing works and they are all taking the ****, then i agree it's time to bring out the big guns so to speak.


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

couple of condoms...bit of spit and tie to the door handles,on the bonnet and on the wipers lol


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Touching the offending persons car can be seen as criminal damage so thats a no no.

I would have two cars available and when someone parks across your garage simply wait until you can park the two cars you have in front and behind so that they have no room to move. You have not touched the car but you will have given them a major problem


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

what about filling a large bucket or 2 with concrete with a post in , something the average pleb would struggle to lift

stand those on the drive when youre out


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

SurGie said:


> Eh, its not about being seen to be better, im sure anyone that wouldn't normally do such a thing should not have to lower them selves to the same level as the perpritrator. There are far more mature/effective ways to sort the problem out as suggested. The right warning signs also help but they have to be noticed well enough.
> 
> Now if it comes to the point where absolutely nothing works and they are all taking the ****, then i agree it's time to bring out the big guns so to speak.


I was joking mate lol


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

sirkuk said:


> It's a **** and frustrating situation. I came home one Friday afternoon to find someone parked in my allocated parking spot, which is my property and marked out so on my home's survey. I parked my car right up to the very front of their car with about an inch to spare and left a ****ty note on the window. I was hoping the neighbour would have been home sooner and then they would have either have had to knock on my door to ask me to move where I could have had words or they would have had to have backed out over the pavement and lawn behind. Unfortunately the neighbour wasn't back early enough so they got out easy enough by going onto the pavement but haven't seen them again.
> 
> Something that happened to my father a few years ago was he was blocked in at a work's car park by a Corsa. Handful of guys later and they'd managed to bounce the car out of the way... and let the tyres down


I had a similar situation but i parked on someones allocated parking space. I pulled up and on one side there where numbered spaces and on the other side there wasn't so i took a guess at which one is the one i could park in so there would be a 50/50 chance that id be in the right bay. Started my work and everything was fine, was just leaving the ladies property and this car came screeching round the corner into the drive way, swung round and nearly hit my van, this is when the women who i was doing work for said "oh your in her spot and she goes mental" so i though i would apologies as i got into my van. So as you do, she pulled up in the space next to me, and as she got out with daggers for looks at me i said sorry and explained this side of the car park wasnt numbers, her responce was "iam ****ing parked now arnt i" so i just smiled shrugged my shoulders and got in my van, the next thing i know is i heard a bang on my side soor, She had only opened her passenger side door on my van preventing me from getting out and leaving a rather large dent in my door, as soon as she shut her door i was out and asked what was that for, and so she just ignored me and just went into her house, so i then walked back to my van and i didnt open my van door and dent her car as that would have been the wrong thing to do, honest . I then had a phone call from a very apologetic customer that evening apologiesing on her neighbours behalf. silly moo.

I can see how this can be frustrating though. Id just stick some signs up outside your garage saying camera's and wheel clamps or something like that.

Hopefully get the messege.


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> I used to use a train station to get to Uni. It was adjacent and old terraced street. Now the houses only had on street parking and people using the train station would ALWAYS park outside the houses. One resident was disabled and obviously needed to park directly outside his house. He used to have 3 orange cones outside the house and no one ever parked there. No one moved them, no one touched them. I'd go for cones!


Illegal though. Obstructing the Highway.

He could ask his council to paint a disabled bay for him if he was in receipt of mobility allowance.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

We had this problems before, my Dad is on 24 hour call out and my Mum works on the evening service as a nurse so always needed to get out in a hurry. Best thing is a Big 4x4 with 37" tyres is the way to go, thats what my brother got, very easy to get out/over cars and move cars if need be. :lol:

My Dad spoke to the police who told him he can move the car as long as he didnt damage it or drive through built up areas and cause problems so he moved it to the top of the nearest hill which I thought was hilarious.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

fulcrumer said:


> Illegal though. Obstructing the Highway.
> 
> He could ask his council to paint a disabled bay for him if he was in receipt of mobility allowance.


My Mum has a disabled badge due to her damaged lungs and you have to have the high rate of mobility allowance to get it. Also even with a disabled painted drive, it still wont stop them, the council wont do anything if anyone parked on it, so its pretty pointless to pay for one tbh.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Signs Cones etc... had people park across my drive gates a few times managed to find them at neighbours but if i cant i would jack the car making hand brake redundant and move it probably into the middle of the road.

Thought about getting some wheel dollies for the purpose...:lol:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

any updates ??


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

There on 2 weeks holiday mate. So all is peaceful


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

This is the most infuriating thing ever. We live on a bus route and there was a lady in a Red Corsa used to insist on parking at our front door every day. Then one morning my Dad had parked in her normal spot on the road and she decided to park across our driveway. Needless to say I positioned my Dad's car and my own car (both with big dirty tow bars) so that she had no space to get out. When she returned that evening she knocked the door but I decided not to answer and she ended up walking away and leaving her car there. Needless to say I haven't seen her car anywhere near our house since.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Apart from any suggestions, joke or not, of damaging someone else's car why not park your own car in front of the garage? Easier to move out of your way and saves the blood pressure IMO.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

I would put a big sign on your garage stating that access is needed 24 hours, and anyone found to blocking access will be clamped, then on a school day park your own car there and bang a couple of clamps on it, along with a fake parking ticket bought off Ebay.

See if this would deter them, that way you are not damaging anyone's car and hopefully this will be seen by all and parking in front of you property will stop.:thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Have to admit that i'm a regular submitter to YPLAC.

Vistaprint do 250 business cards for £2.99 i'm sure I get my message across with them


----------

